# Scape ideas



## Seanogleby (13 Jun 2018)

Morning all,

I have a cube tank that is around 45cm x 45cm x 40cm.

I have purchased a piece of spider wood that caught my eye and I plan to use dragon stone to make a low tech setup.

Is it possible for people to share ideas of what they have done please? Maybe using similar materials or in a cube tank.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukes (13 Jun 2018)

Hi there

This is my 40cm cube tank with I believe to be “seiryu” Stone although you cant really see the stone it’s multiple pieces of wood glued/ tied together 







This was a week or two after setting it up! 
It was a rescape from an older scape which I got bored of 

All the plants are easy except the one behind the rock which Tropica class as medium although I am using co2 this scape would most likely work if I dimmed the lights down a few more notches would easily work low tech 

Hope anything helps 
Luke.


----------



## Seanogleby (13 Jun 2018)

Lukes said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is my 40cm cube tank with I believe to be “seiryu” Stone although you cant really see the stone it’s multiple pieces of wood glued/ tied together
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply.

Not sure why but the photo isn't there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukes (13 Jun 2018)

Sorry, I am using my phone but usually they display fine I’ve posted once again to see if this working


----------



## alto (13 Jun 2018)

I saw your photo in your your initial post & subsequent post


----------



## Seanogleby (13 Jun 2018)

Seanogleby said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Not sure why but the photo isn't there
> 
> ...



Thank you. Can see it now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prospero (30 Aug 2018)

My cube 29x29x35


----------



## Harry H (30 Aug 2018)

Here is mine. 40x40x40, Single spider wood root with some dragon stone.


----------

